# Anyone own an iguana or water dragon?



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

So we found a random baby lizard in our backyard...he looked very cold & miserable, didn't even run from us & just by looking at him we could tell he was non native! He looks like a baby iguana...hes bright green but looks like he could be shedding as there are some big brownish patches on his back, hes maybe 4-5inches excluding his tail which is longer than his whole body & striped. A reptile is the last thing we really need...we rehomed all our reptiles to our good friends due to me being pregnant (didn't want them to lack the care & maintenance they deserve once our baby gets here)...luckily for this critter I had kept all our reptile gear & I didn't have the heart to leave him outside to freeze. So we found him on Monday & hes set-up in a 30gal tropical environment...he has a heat/UVA/UVB lamp on during the day & a low wattage night lamp on at night. Hes def perked up & is pretty hyper during the day, hes been rubbing his nose on the tank trying to get out a lot causing a rub mark on his nose...he also spends a lot of time soaking in his pool...I am actually leaning more towards him being a Chinese Water Dragon, especially comparing pics on google. Anyway...my only concern is that he hasn't ate at all. We've offered crickets, mealworms (which I leave in there in a dish) & also veggies. He just won't eat...idk how long a baby lizard can go without eating, but its been almost a whole week. Can anyone help! Sadly I can't post pics as my laptop currently isn't working  hence this annoying blocky text. I do have experience with reptiles, but not tropical lizards. I do feel his tank is set-up well suited...but hey if hes not eating idk...he has however pooped twice in his pool.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

That does sound like a water dragon.

What are your temps? You can try some waxworms.


----------



## silverfox (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't worry much on the not eating. They can go several weeks without too much problem. Just make sure there is water intake. If possible, can you take him to a pet store and have them identify it? That's pretty much all I'd do information-wise from a pet store. I don't know much about either species, but I do know they both like humidity and at least 75 degrees F temperature. Let him settle for a few days and then try again on the feeding. I'd also look up related forums for care, especially if you decide to keep him. If you decide to let him go, then I'm sure they can point you in the right direction.

Congrats on the soon-to-be baby!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Forgot to update this...but sadly the lil guy didn't make it...I guess he must have got sick being out in the cold & just couldn't recover properly. He didn't eat at all & became really lethargic. At least we tried


----------

